# 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0 - Report



## Maniton

After a lot of personal/internal debate and several months of online research, I decided to buy the new Altamira 3.0 about 5 weeks ago. 

First I wanted to say thanks as I got some good advice off the RBR forums! Second, I wanted to say how much I enjoy it. I'm new to road bikes and I LOVE the speed! I want to go faster and faster. I was pumped the other day when I got to 30 mph going down an overpass with wind at my back...but hey, it felt great!

I'm just now starting to ride in the drop position for a few minutes at a time, though my belly gets in the way a bit. 

I was surprised when the bike came in. I thought it would be black and it looks that way in the all the pictures, but it's a black/natural carbon. I'm not quite as enthused about it. 

It comes with several Oval products which I just didn't know about. I know Fuji owns Oval and it seems it is Fuji's version of FSA's line of products. I have been pleased so far as they look great. I keep hearing about people in my weight category breaking spokes (I weight 275) but it hasn't happened so far.

Anyway, I just wanted to drop a post with a status and say thanks for all the help! I've learned alot reading the forums!


----------



## ejprez

very nice


----------



## TheDarkAce

Nice bike. Keep riding.


----------



## smoothie7

great looking bike!!


----------



## Junior77

take the reflectors off the wheels and it will go faster. congrats on the bike. I have the SST Limited Edition on the way


----------



## Tamerair

reflectors should be out in my opinion


----------



## Maniton

See?  I learn something new every time I'm here. ;-)


----------



## fishfighter

May I ask what size the bike is and how tall you are? I am looking into maybe getting one as well.


----------



## Maniton

This is a 58 cm. I am 6'2" and weigh (now) 265. I have a pant inseam of 32.5", which worked out great as the stand over height is something like 32.3" or 32.4".


----------



## PduxCycle

I'm thinking about geting the same bike myself, it's supposed to be a great price performance model. Do you have any new thoughts about the bike, Maniton? maybe some new pics of the bike?


----------



## Maniton

I'd be glad to load more pics, but it'll be this weekend. Really, I'm too new to it all to comment on the performance aspects. I love it and it looks great, but I can't give you any sort of comparison to other bikes.


----------



## PduxCycle

I was thinking more along the lines of, if you perhaps found out something about the bike that bothers you. I am as well getting this as my first road bike, riding mountain bikes for the most of my life. Any information helps


----------



## Maniton

The only thing I don't like is the natural carbon effect on the paint. It is 'streaky' and not really 'black'. However, it still looks good. I really like the bike and don't have anything negative other than that.


----------



## cleansweep13

I saw this model at performance and noticed the black leaf testure instead of the normal weave. I still loved the look of the bike and would take one in a second if the price was right.


----------



## leon1

I'm a cat 3 racer owns a Cdale evo sramred size 48cm

2012 fuji altamira 3
I've riding this in fuji's LBS, searching for the right bike (to gift for valentines day)
frame and fork was OK not as stiff as SST, but comfortable. What i meant was it does not feel like a race bike when you ride it, the acceleration on the stock altamira 3 are quiet sluggish. however It has an amazing handling when your going downhill. 

It's extremely heavy right around 19 lb size 47cm. the frame is in the heavy side and I'm telling you it is not 815 grams for the 47cm. in my guess its around 2.5lb. 

I will not recommend this for a hard earner guy , it a waste of money!! Yes $2000 is a deal but man you need to spend an extra $3000-$4000 to make this race worthy. Save the $2000 and buy a decent bike !


----------



## PduxCycle

@leon1 Surely you can't compare cannondale's evo to this bike, for one evo is the lightest frame there is, so comparing evo to altamira 3.0 over the weight is like comparing a ferrari to renault over the power  

There is also another aspect of this debate, as you said, you're a category 3 racer, whereas most of the guys buying this bike are just everyday normal riders, going for long mileage rides, expecting a compromise between speed and comfort. wouldn't you say then, this bike is almost perfect?


----------



## leon1

PduxCycle said:


> @leon1 Surely you can't compare cannondale's evo to this bike, for one evo is the lightest frame there is, so comparing evo to altamira 3.0 over the weight is like comparing a ferrari to renault over the power
> 
> There is also another aspect of this debate, as you said, you're a category 3 racer, whereas most of the guys buying this bike are just everyday normal riders, going for long mileage rides, expecting a compromise between speed and comfort. wouldn't you say then, this bike is almost perfect?


Sry if it sounded like I'm comparing altamira 3.0 to my Cdale evo. however i'm comparing it to fuji SST 3 :thumbsup:. Fuji SST are alot more responsive, and has a racing bike feel. 

the weight, again I'm not comparing it to other bikes. 1st of all i was interested on this bike because Fuji claimed all altamira c4 frame weigh at 800+ grams range depending on the size. It was more like 2.5lb when i lift the frame with only hanger and seat clamp on. 

conclusion: price is good at $2000, but i think its not worthed . you better off with s-workTarmac Apex, Cdale SUPERSIX 6 APEX, giant defy composite or giant TCR Composite 1 and some trek madone 3's or 4's. Trust me Fuji altimera3.0 isn't worth buying. Note yourself to test ride what i listed above so you'll see what i meant


----------



## NJgreyhead

Very nice bike, Maniton.
I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## SlyCross01

Nice bike, Maniton. I'm sure you'll enjoy many happy miles on it.


----------



## Maniton

I'm going for a 43 mile ride Saturday, so we'll see how it goes. I haven't ridden more than 24 miles up to this point. And I was saddle sore from that.


----------



## PduxCycle

@Maniton after 2 months of use, how does the bike feel, are you still in love with it? =)


----------



## Maniton

I still really like it, but the honeymoon is over. If I had it to over again I would still buy it (at $2k). I am thinking about adding clip on aero bars, as I really struggle with riding in the wind. I ride in the drop position but after a while my hands get tired and sometimes start getting numb. I change positions throughout the handlebars, but still have issues. It seems if I could rest some on my elbows it would help.

All in all, I still like it and recommend it. I am intrigued by the folks talking about the SST, though I don't think I am anywhere near the rider for a more aggressively positioned bike.

Thanks for asking! Did you buy a bike?


----------



## PduxCycle

I'm afraid my situation is a bit more complicated, as i'm not so sure i wan't a road bike anymore. My offroad bike got smashed completely the other day and now i'm thinking more off a new MTB. However i'm still not quite decided and are still looking at some road bikes, perhaps FUJI Grand Fondo more than FUJI Altamira - my biggest concern is, the sitting position on Altamira would be to agressive for me and i'm not really incline on destroying my back just for a few km/h faster than other more "back-friendly" road bikes ..

i'm gonna test both bikes mentioned in the coming weeks and we shall see.


----------



## Maniton

*Update*

I was responding to a post in another part of the forums and thought I'd update my 'review' of the Altamira.

The Pro's

MSRP at $2,500 and I bought it at $2k. I'm told that's a proper mark down for this bike. I'm told Fuji marks them up so the retailers can mark'em down.
Component Mix. 105 Grupo. 6 months in I'm very pleased with the dependability of the set. The Oval components seem like they're holding up well. I really like the Selle Italia saddle.
Appearance. It looks awesome. I love the red, white & black. The matching components are sweet. They went to a lot of effort to make this a good looking bike.
Stiffness. When the road is smooth, it's like riding on rails. You feel like you can accelerate forever.

The Con's

Tires. I've heard others say they like the Hutchison Nitros, but I just replaced them with Specialized Armadillos. I now weigh 255, down from 275 6 months ago, but I was having pinch flats about once a month. To be 'fair', I found a gouge in the sidewall, but I think that was pretty recent.
Paint Job. It's a flat back, which is cool. However, they went with the 'natural carbon' effect which makes it look like someone painted it and then ran junk all over it. Leafing I believe is the name of it. Personally, I like a nice shiny paint job with clear coat.
White bar tape. It looks great clean, but I sweat profusely and ride about 75% of the time without gloves. They're starting to look a bit dingy now.
Stiffness. Did I list this as a Pro? Biking down rough, country asphalt roads makes you wish you had a double thick chamois. I can feel the vibration just thinking about it.
My personal pet peeve - they went cheap on the cassette. It's a Tiagra not 105. Thumbs down. 

I think the weight is about right at this price. 
I've continued to shop and find that most bikes in this price range have similar group sets, though they may trade up or down for certain components (like the cassette).

All in All, I'm happy with it and would definitely buy it again.

* I attached a pic of the seat stays. They aren't pencil thin...maybe 2 pencils. 
** This pic's are after a brick workout. I'm down to 255 now! :thumbsup:


----------



## m34doors

@Maniton:

Hi, I have been looking at this 2012 Altamira 3.0 as well, I do like the color of the frame. My question to you is does the flat black paint easy to get scratch? I looked at it at Performance bike shop and it looks really scratchy. Please let me know, thank you. 

By the way, this is my very post in RBR. :smile5:


----------



## Maniton

Welcome to RBR! 

No, it's not easier to scratch than any other paint to my knowledge. I think it still has a clear coat, but it's a flat clear, not glossy. I don't think the leafing effect that makes it natural carbon looking, i.e. streaky, has any bearing on whether it accepts or resists scratches. If anyone knows different I'd like to know.

One thing I forgot to mention in my review -- The LBS switched the red and black Oval stem out (130 mm) for a solid black stem (110 mm). They didn't charge anything for it and let me keep the red and black stem. So, that was a win-win in my book.


----------



## woodenspoke

I went into performance last weekend and looked at the 2.0 for 2k on sale. The stock bike on the rack was a large and they weighed it at just over 18lbs (in front of me), reflectors and all. As for paint putting a clear coat over carbon is standard and I did not notice any oddities about the frame. I was surprised at how light the bike was given the less than stellar wheels and what looked like a rock for a seat post. with the right wheels and secondary components this would be a 16lb bike.

I am also a heavy rider but I was a racer in the early 90's. I just dropped 40lbs now I'm 230 after 2 seasons back on the road. What I liked about this bike is compliance, something I don't get from my Titanium Airborne frame or Kestrel RT700. I dont have a constant need for speed, I just want my rear not to feel like it went through a meat grinder after a 3 hr ride, and when I get up and stomp there is something supporting me.. 

I was also skeptical about the Fuji (Kestrel is a Fuji Brand now) but looking at the frame it is up to date with the latest features. 

Kudos on your weight loss and taking off the reflectors to save face and weight.


----------

